# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Als Norwegerin in Deutschland Zahnrztin werden

## scho-ko

Servus zusammen,

ich melde mich bei euch im Namen einer guten Freundin. Sie ist Norwegerin, studiert jedoch in Ungarn Zahnmedizin. Sie wird vermutlich in den nchsten Jahren fertig und spielt mit dem Gedanken ihre Laufbahn als Zahnrztin in Deutschland zu beginnen.

Mal abgesehen von der Brokratieflut die sie hier erwartet...
Kennt Ihr hnliche Flle? Wie sieht der Arbeitsmarkt derzeit bei euch aus? Gibts fr solche Flle Anlaufstellen in den groen Unistdten bei denen man sich beraten lassen kann? 
Grundstzlich sorgt Sie sich um einen Arbeitsplatz, denn Zahnrzte gibt es hier schlielich wie Sand am Meer (?). Lieber Praxis oder Klinik? Natrlich muss sie das selber wissen, jedoch knnte ich mir vorstellen dass eine Klinik eher rzte mit Migrationshintergrund einstellt als eine Private Praxis mit gutem Ruf etc. 

Ich wrd mich ber ein paar Denkanste freuen.

LG

Scho

----------


## anna1708

> Kennt Ihr hnliche Flle?


 nur solche, in denen fertige zahnrzte aus dem nicht-eu-ausland kommen und dann mit uns zusammen nocheinmal studieren mssen...



> Wie sieht der Arbeitsmarkt derzeit bei euch aus?


 arbeitslosigkeit bei zahnrzten liegt irgendwo zwischen 1 - 2 %. geht also ;-



> Gibts fr solche Flle Anlaufstellen in den groen Unistdten bei denen man sich beraten lassen kann?


am besten zur zahnrztekammer.



> Grundstzlich sorgt Sie sich um einen Arbeitsplatz,


 unbegrndet, wrde ich sagen.



> jedoch knnte ich mir vorstellen dass eine Klinik eher rzte mit Migrationshintergrund einstellt als eine Private Praxis mit gutem Ruf etc.


 ach du gott, das wre schlimm. glaub ich eigentlich nicht. das hauptproblem ist die sprache. wenn ein beratungsgesprch mit dem patienten doppelt so lange dauert, weil deine freundin kein deutsch kann, knnte das einen praxisinhaber sicher stren. an der uniklinik ist das scheiegal, da reicht es, wenn du guten morgen sagen kannst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anna Se

Hallo Scho-ko,
ich schliee mich der Meinung an. Ich kenne auch Zahnrzte aus Nicht-EU-Lndern, die hier eine Stelle gefunden haben. Bei guten Deutschkenntnissen spielt der Migrationshintergrund m.E. keine groe Rolle. Die Deutschkenntnisse sind wirklich der Knackpunkt. Voraussetzung fr die Approbation ist derzeit ein Niveau von B2, C1 wre aber besser. Ansonsten ist die Beantragung der Approbation fr EU-Lnder relativ einfach. Soweit Deine Freundin ihr Studium nach dem Beitrittsdatum (Stichtag ist der 1. Mai 2004) begonnen hat und als Ausbildungsnachweis einen "Fogorvos oklevl (doctor medicinae dentariae, dr. med. dent.) nachweisen kann, wird ihr Studium automatisch anerkannt. Fr die Beantragung sind hier unterschiedliche Behrden zustndig, je nachdem wo sie arbeiten mchte. In der Regel ist es das Landesgesundheitsamt oder die Bezirksregierung. Wenn Du mehr Informationen bentigst, kannst Du gerne an a.sewerin@immident.com schreiben. Wir arbeiten gerade an einer Beratungsstelle und einem Online-Portal fr auslndische Zahnrzte! ;) Fragen beantworten wir natrlich auch gerne auf Englisch. 
Liebe Gre,
Anna

----------

